

A more interesting Gnosis - A Prototype Operating System for the 1990's - jasongullickson
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~KeyKOS/Gnosis/Gnosis.html

======
olalonde
For those who might be wondering, this is in reference to the hacker group who
recently hacked Gawker.

------
kragen
It's great to see object-capability security being discussed on here! Mark
Miller, Ben Laurie, and Mark Lentczner are working on how to apply this 1980s
research in a web context at
<https://sites.google.com/site/belayresearchproject/> under the name "Belay".
They're still in early stages...

~~~
loewenskind
Doesn't SELinux use an object-capability model?

~~~
abecedarius
No. The term is defined at <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-
capability_model> which says '(Note, however, that some uses of the term
"capability" are not consistent with the model, such as POSIX
"capabilities".)'

------
cjtenny
<http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~KeyKOS/> is perhaps also of interest, then.

